# [APP][FREE] A picture is worth a thousand links



## sbenhar (Apr 30, 2014)

A picture is worth a thousand links

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.WebSight

I would like to introduce you a new way to do a web clipping with android devices.
The goal of this app is let people send the exact frame from any website in a form of an image.
Instead of sending boring links, send an attractive & more informative image.
I can't say I saw this technology in any other "web clipper" application in the play store.

The advantage is that you can capture any frame you like, even if the article you like to send is in size of 2500X500 pixels (for example...).

You can design the cropped image using built-in image editor(effects, drawing layers etc.)

Also, there is a "Share via Websight" menu item within the "Share Via..." menu of each app that supports share.

Thank you for your time and dedication.

Cheers,


----------

